# Sweet as Sugar



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I found out that my horse Sugar was put down this morning due to foundering. She was 28 years old and she was mine for 18 years. I had to leave her behind when I moved but I kept in touch with the girl who had her the last two years. She was my baby and best friend and I'm going to miss her. 

Sorry I just had to put this down somewhere. I don't want my kids to see me crying. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this  She was a beautiful horse and from the sounds of it, had a great life with you and others who loved her and took good care of her.

Hugs to you ((( )))


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Romad. I was lucky to have her.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Such a lovely lady. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww. I'm sorry for your loss.  Sounds like she lived a nice, long life.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. She was a really special girl. She was going to be sold for meat when I bought her when she was 8. I couldn't let that happen to her. 20 years later and I don't regret it at all.


----------

